# Muay Thai Gym Training Vids



## Slihn (Jan 28, 2007)

Do any of you guys have any vids of you and/or your gyms training?I am wondering how other schools train and what there methods are.Perhaps we can all learn from each ofter.If you have any vids of you and/or you school please post them here.

This is a link at mine in Germany.They actually filmed this after I left.The bold guy is my old Muay Thai tecaher.As you can see,that night they focused alot on kicks!lol!





 

I dont have any flim with me training on it curretly but when I do I will be sure to upload it.


----------



## NakMuayThai (Mar 1, 2008)

www.tigermuaythai.com, a Muay Thai and MMA raining camp in Phuket, Thailand with international fight team has 120 + fight and training videos on you tube and myspace tv. See Channel and videos for NAKMUAYTHAI

Chok Dee


----------

